# Popping, rattling, etc...from front passenger side



## TN94z (Aug 13, 2007)

Okay, so here is the story....and let me preface this by saying that I have searched and read and I'm still having issues.

My wife has a 2003 Altima 3.5 Recently it was time to do some routine maintenance on the car and I added some of the Monroe quick struts amongst other standard thing as in shocks, tie rod ends, tires, oil change, etc... As I am riding in the car a few weeks ago, I start hearing a rattling or hitting sound like something is banging around loose and coming from the front passenger side area only. You can hear it inside pretty good and it's VERY annoying. So I start reading....I have tightened the cowl panel, I have replaced one of the fender well panels that was gone for fear that the other one may have been loose and causing the sound, I have checked and rechecked the strut installation and everything has stayed tight. The only thing I have not done is that axle boot is now torn, which allows grease to go everywhere but that is a different issue for me to fix...could this be causing the noise? Could the strut somehow be bad and causing the noise (car rides good)? Any other opinions on what this could be because I am just down to no more ideas other than that. It doesn't really sound like anything metal, but more like plastic or something hitting, I don't know.

The only thing I haven't done is checked the engine mount. I remember reading something about that but it just doesn't seem like that would be the issue. It seems like an engine mount would be worse.


----------

